# How to save Blyxa Japonica; Melting.



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Once they melt there isnt much you can do. Just let them be and hopefully the root system is strong and a few leaves remain. It should grow back, though it may look bad for a little while.


----------



## Aqua'd (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm not worried about the looks, i just want them to come back 
Is there anything I should do differently or start doing?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm having a similar problem with my Blyxa in my 2.5g nano. I just let it melt, but within a week, I have started to notice some new root growth, so I assume everything will turn out well in the end


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

It should bounce back. Just don't move them around a lot. If the stems were nice and firm and not mushy when you planted them they should still be healthy.


----------



## Aqua'd (Dec 20, 2009)

Awesome, I'm just letting them hang tight and melt away, I don't want to mess em up if they are gonna come back. 
Thanks for the advice, I'll let ya know if they start growing back!


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

i dont use excel anymore but i thought that i read that blyxa doesnt like it


----------



## tejinabo (Jul 12, 2005)

In my experience, Blyxa japonica does better in softer water and with co2.


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

I would leave it alone and see if it bounces back. At some point you should move it though, way too close to the glass. Once it gets growing it spreads rapidly and if it is too close to the glass it will impede circulation. Don't try to move it until it is well established, at this point if you disturb it too much it won't make it. Agree that CO2 is helpful with this plant. I have used Excel without problem in a tank with blyxa but that was in conjunction with CO2.


----------



## Aqua'd (Dec 20, 2009)

Just fixed my DIY CO2, so as soon as the silicone cures It'll be back in business!


----------



## Aqua'd (Dec 20, 2009)

I keep on finding the melted blyxa stems floating to the top after roots have melted away, and my tiny cories are not helping them stay in the substrate :angryfire
However, today when I found two of these poor melted small stems floating right above my DIY CO2, I discovered new roots and small tiny new growth!

The lesson is that (although they aren't in the substrate and growing well) even when you want to throw away your melted "dead" blyxa japonica, It could still come back!


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Most of my new plants melt before they adjust to my water. Except my Blyxa Japonica.


----------

